
Lessons learned growing a team for my side project - vicravi
https://medium.com/@yoojinlim/lessons-learned-growing-a-team-for-my-side-project-2b7cf34978b7#.mypshhp68
======
songzme
It's pretty amazing that you managed to convince so many developers to work on
a project that is so already so saturated. Did you have any help?

~~~
yjlim5
Yes I had a lot of help from a mentor. That warrants an entirely new blog post
which I will write later.

------
msach22
This is a great post! Thanks for sharing your experience and good luck on your
launch!

------
ldinho
Awesome post! This is also a good example of how important it is to get
involved in an actual project instead of only watching tutorials to learn web
development.

